# Massey Ferguson 50 transmission swap?



## Windowgoblin (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a 64 mf 50 I’m restoring. It came with a multipower but deleted years ago, I’m wondering if the 6 speed from a mf135 will fit and work.
Also is there a replacement light for the dash?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

A salvage yard operator should be able to answer this question. All States Ag Parts has a number of 135's. Give them a call.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...mantled-machines/17265959/massey-ferguson-135
All States Ag Parts - Downing, WI
Downing, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-1010


----------

